

Netflix's new terms allows the termination of accounts using a VPN - alexcasalboni
https://www.netflix.com/TermsOfUse

======
NathanKP
Well that sucks. I regularly use a VPN for legitimate purposes because my
internet provider refuses to buy enough bandwidth to Netflix servers. There
are many times where I'll have a shitty stream, then I turn on a VPN and
suddenly I'm getting crystal clear HD video, because my VPN provider has more
spare bandwidth capacity between their servers and Netflix servers than my
ISP. I don't know why Verizon FIOS lets their connection to Netflix become
clogged up but for me sometimes using a VPN is the only reliable way I have
around the congestion.

I'd hate to be caught up in a ban for using a VPN legitimately without
violating regional restrictions.

------
tobylane
There's a discussion on reddit with quotes from several support level
employees saying VPNs are not actively looked for, they are just frowned upon.
An executive announced their plans to do away with geolocking.

------
jrullman
Seems as though this is something to appease the content providers, and not
something they are going to actively pursue enforcing.

------
otterley
What specific language in the ToS do you believe supports this headline?

